

Tech groups aid terror, says UK spy chief - uptown
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/4a35c0b2-636e-11e4-9a79-00144feabdc0.html

======
aburan28
This guy is delusional. But the actions of the United States and the United
Kingdom have not aided terrorism in Iraq/Syria whatsoever. I really wish these
government officials would try and address the root of the problem (our
reckless foreign policy) and not spreading the constant fear of terrorism.

~~~
timthorn
I don't see that he is delusional, even if you disagree with the approach
taken. The key bit of the piece he wrote in the FT:

> [Tech services] have become the command-and-control networks of choice for
> terrorists and criminals, who find their services as transformational as the
> rest of us.

His responsibility is not the foreign policy, but to deal with its fallout.
And terrorism is not just Islamic fundamentalism; the threats change over
time.

------
thisGuysAccount
There are things in the world worth more than getting an idea out there.
Knowing that the project(s) I've shelved has/have likely kept a few people
alive is worth more than being able to say I stuck it to the man.

